

Ask HN: Should I go to a "Hackathon" if I cannot code very well? - allsystemsgo

If so, why, and what sort of things would I learn?
======
bjourne
Hackathons is about as much about coding as clubbing is about dancing. People
don't go to hackathons primarily to code (which they can do at home just as
well), but to meet people.

------
mcarrano
You should go to a hackathon, they are a great experience. I have been to ~5
so far and I have worked with people of varying skill sets. Everyone is
generally willing to help you out.

You'll meet great people, see how other people approach problems, hear really
interesting ideas and be introduced to new technologies.

------
HalcyonicStorm
I've been to over 20 (live in the NYC area so they are frequent)... You should
absolutely go. I did almost nothing in my first 3 hackathons, but I learned
tons about development and networking. I've made a lot of friends who I would
never have crossed paths with otherwise.

------
iurisilvio
Yes, you should go to a hackathon. I already did hackathons with guys with
zero knowlegde about programming and it went fine.

You will learn a lot about coding and about people. Hackathons are awesome to
learn and people there are willing to help you.

